# ICD 10 coding for insect bites



## drampas3418

i am having a problem with coding insect bites. so the icd9 code was 919.4 and the icd10 code that comes up as the exact match is T07. the description is unspecified multiple injuries but the insurance is now asking for description of injury. so we are now looking at various s codes that are site specific . the problem is what if the patient has bites all over the body? does anyone know if there is a code for all over insect bites?


----------



## mitchellde

You cannot use a mapping or cross over to find the majority of the ICD-10 CM codes.  t07 is not the correct code for insect bites.  You go to the index and look under bite then specific location and then insect.  Then is no code for entire body, you will need to code location which should be specified in the note.


----------



## drampas3418

thanks, thats what i did, just trying to make sure this was right.


----------



## 01174155

*Insect Bites*



drampas3418 said:


> i am having a problem with coding insect bites. so the icd9 code was 919.4 and the icd10 code that comes up as the exact match is T07. the description is unspecified multiple injuries but the insurance is now asking for description of injury. so we are now looking at various s codes that are site specific . the problem is what if the patient has bites all over the body? does anyone know if there is a code for all over insect bites?



Hi:  I'm an ED coder and came across same today.  My pt had an insect bite and the code I usedwas T07.  I didn't like it but used it.

TIA;

LIZ OTTO-CANTU, RHIT, CCS


----------



## mitchellde

Why would you use T07 when there are codes specifically for insect bites specific to body location?  Like S40.862A for initial encounter for insect bite to left upper arm?


----------



## JesseL

I think it's because if the patient has a full body of insect bites and the POC is take predisone for example, the scribers do not want to do the same POC on like 12 different insect bite codes.. Problems with using EHRs where the scribers or provider has to select the diagnosis code before they can type out a POC..  We used to use 919.4 but now they use T07.. I don't like it either but it is time consuming.


----------

